# ADS a/d/s 860MX for Sale



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

This is mine, let me know if anyone is interested on here. Just don't think I'll be using this anytime soon so it's up for grabs! Thanks

Ads A D s 860MX 8 Channel Amplifier | eBay


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Forgot to mention. A Tow Hitch and a small trailer is a must for utilizing this baby! :laugh:


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

WOW NICE. 

looks like you are keeping the clarion drz in the background ....

GLWS. 

bump for you.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

lurch said:


> WOW NICE.
> 
> looks like you are keeping the clarion drz in the background ....
> 
> ...


Ya for now anyway. Luv the clarity of the Clarion.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bump for some ADS Old School Goodness.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Anybody use this Beast?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sold on the Fee Bay!


----------

